# Did you feel it?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

earthquake this afternoon...hope you are all safe,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> earthquake this afternoon...hope you are all safe,


6.4 centred off south Turkey 

And no the earth didn't move for me ;-) but then I am quite a few km's south of Cairo


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> earthquake this afternoon...hope you are all safe,


Yes, I did "feel it".


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> earthquake this afternoon...hope you are all safe,


nope! but why i didnt feel it? am i floating the wholeday?  
were u scared?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Floating ?

You were on a boat all day or were you in a floating mental state ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

floating with love... like it.

No not scared... I have been through several earthquakes here...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> floating with love....


you or her / him ?? ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> you or her / him ?? ;-)




you are obviously on a go slow day


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Where did Anahuda say "floating with love"

But yes I am on a g o S l o w 

Holiday mode ;-p


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Floating ?
> 
> You were on a boat all day or were you in a floating mental state ?


hahaha! probably floating in my dreams!


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> floating with love... like it.
> 
> No not scared... I have been through several earthquakes here...


u must be the one who is floating in love! 
i had my last earthquake experience when i was in grade5 that was 1991. totally scared!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

anahuda said:


> hahaha! probably floating in my dreams!


The conversation uses English words, (my mother tongue) but I have no idea what is being said :-/

It's like having 2 different conversations


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

Lanason said:


> The conversation uses English words, (my mother tongue) but I have no idea what is being said :-/
> 
> It's like having 2 different conversations


lanason i think ur in a holiday mode. i dunno which part u did not understand or maybe ur reading the paragraph only by sentence and not getting the main story. W


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope, the earth did not move for me in Degla...but then, there is a bloody contractor across from our building throwing stuff around all the time, so maybe I am just getting used to all the "thuds".


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing. 
I have never felt any of the quakes, I hope it stays that way for a very long time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One I was in had the bed shaking, I woke up thinking I was in the Exoticist


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

anahuda said:


> lanason i think ur in a holiday mode. i dunno which part u did not understand or maybe ur reading the paragraph only by sentence and not getting the main story. W


You said you were "floating" - that's means normally on water 
Maiden liked your "floating in love" comment which you didn't say
Then you said "possibly floating in your dreams"

Damn stupid language this English


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

anahuda said:


> lanason i think ur in a holiday mode. i dunno which part u did not understand or maybe ur reading the paragraph only by sentence and not getting the main story. W


anahuda, this is maybe subtle...Let me try to explain. Most people coming from Great Britain, and its ertswhile colonies (the so called common wealth countries, I am from one of them) are kind of particular how we use English, or more precisely, the Queens language. We make this distinction, just in case somebody becomes confused as to that "other" English being spoken, far to the West at about -7to -12GMT, if you catch my drift. We get brain freeze when we see words like u instead of you, but of cause we also sneeze severely when colour becomes color and so on. We are really amicable, well, most of the time so please forgive us.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> anahuda, this is maybe subtle...Let me try to explain. Most people coming from Great Britain, and its ertswhile colonies (the so called common wealth countries, I am from one of them) are kind of particular how we use English, or more precisely, the Queens language. We make this distinction, just in case somebody becomes confused as to that "other" English being spoken, far to the West at about -7to -12GMT, if you catch my drift. We get brain freeze when we see words like u instead of you, but of cause we also sneeze severely when colour becomes color and so on. We are really amicable, well, most of the time so please forgive us.


English is a very specific language, easy to speak but VERY easy to be misunderstood 
Especially regarding tense. I constantly have to clarify between 
- WILL HAPPEN
- HAS HAPPENED
- MIGHT HAPPEN


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> English is a very specific language, easy to speak but VERY easy to be misunderstood
> Especially regarding tense. I constantly have to clarify between
> - WILL HAPPEN
> - HAS HAPPENED
> - MIGHT HAPPEN




surely you should just say Inshaalah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> anahuda, this is maybe subtle...Let me try to explain. Most people coming from Great Britain, and its ertswhile colonies (the so called common wealth countries, I am from one of them) are kind of particular how we use English, or more precisely, the Queens language. We make this distinction, just in case somebody becomes confused as to that "other" English being spoken, far to the West at about -7to -12GMT, if you catch my drift. We get brain freeze when we see words like u instead of you, but of cause we also sneeze severely when colour becomes color and so on. We are really amicable, well, most of the time so please forgive us.




and of course if she understands this then she really shouldn't have any problems with the other post lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> anahuda, this is maybe subtle...Let me try to explain. Most people coming from Great Britain,. .... are really amicable.....




Not so sure about the Colonies ;-)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> surely you should just say Inshaalah


Best example is 

"Mr Ahmed approve it" means what exactly?

English words but ......


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by Lanason 
_English is a very specific language, easy to speak but VERY easy to be misunderstood 
Especially regarding tense. I constantly have to clarify between 
- WILL HAPPEN
- HAS HAPPENED
- MIGHT HAPPEN_

Added by Maiden.

_surely you should just say Inshaalah
_

Then that means - it will never happen....


Summary by Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Not so sure about the Colonies ;-)


thinking about that again, I have to agree, oops!


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

Lanason said:


> You said you were "floating" - that's means normally on water
> Maiden liked your "floating in love" comment which you didn't say
> Then you said "possibly floating in your dreams"
> 
> Damn stupid language this English


«pullng my hair» 
(i think) maiden just elaborate my word floating... and i made it more complicated by saying floating in my dreams.. 
lets move on! alhamdulellah everyone is safe and keep us safe always InshaAllah.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

anahuda said:


> «pullng my hair»
> (i think) maiden just elaborate my word floating... and i made it more complicated by saying floating in my dreams..
> lets move on! alhamdulellah everyone is safe and keep us safe always InshaAllah.


Not meaning to criticise anyone, especially you, but English is a dumb language )

As you could have said:-

"my mind was elsewhere"
Or
"I was on another planet"
Or
"I was in my own little world"
Or
"I was in cloud cuckoo land"

See, dumb


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Not meaning to criticise anyone, especially you, but English is a dumb language )
> 
> As you could have said:-
> 
> ...




I was floating on air..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was floating on air..


Yep that's another one


----------

